# New gecko species described in Northqld



## RoryBreaker (Jun 6, 2016)

http://novataxa.blogspot.com.au/2016/06/strophurus-congoo.html?m=0


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 6, 2016)

Very interesting stuff, shame you need a subscription to read the full paper but oh well. Looks like more reasons to visit FNQ are popping up :lol:


----------

